# The Greatest Bad Films Ever!



## jamesdevise (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello! Well, I was watching 'The Happening' t'other day and it got me thinking, there is a thread about which films we've watched and seem to like, but not one about the utterly terrible films we occasionally put ourselves through!

So I was thinking this might make an interesting thread (hopefully!), what's the worst, yet strangely entertaining film you've watched ever/recently? (e.g. troll 2, terribly bad film, but fun/funny to watch)

I'll start it off with 'the happening' this film has to be ironically titled as nothing actually happens, Mark Wahlberg and friends spend 2 hours running away from the wind and trees and somehow manage to outrun it! Mark, bless him does actually manage to reach what might be acting in 4 scenes in this film, if you look it up on youtube, look for a scene with an old woman who believes he's planning to steal from him....hilarious!
worst.film.ever


----------



## Matt L. (Aug 26, 2009)

This is an outstanding topic. There are so many films too choose from but the first film drawn into my mind is "Where Eagles Dare". A crappy WWII movie where Richard Burton is a double, double, double agent and Clint Eastwood is an Army recruited hit man. One of the worst films I have ever seen!


----------



## tootsmendozer (Aug 26, 2009)

street fighter the live action movie.

it. is. amazing.

they got every charactor wrong, the acting was terrible (apart from rhoal julia R.I.P) and the whole thing is so stupid it hurts.
but all of that works in teh movies favour cos its so mind numbingly insane lol


----------



## LovelyLiz (Aug 26, 2009)

Perfect! I just watched this movie last night...it really is the worst movie of all time. But it definitely goes in the "so bad it's good" category, because it takes itself seriously as a great piece of dramatic cinema...and everything about it is TERRIBLE. Hilarious!

It's called The Room. Here are a couple links:

http://www.theroommovie.com/

http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20246031,00.html


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 26, 2009)

Two words: Forrest Gump

Sappy. Sappy. Cry. Cry. Sappy. Sappy. Violins. Violins. someone dies every ten minutes and the violins remind us we're supposed to cry.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 27, 2009)

Matt L. said:


> This is an outstanding topic. There are so many films too choose from but the first film drawn into my mind is "Where Eagles Dare". A crappy WWII movie where Richard Burton is a double, double, double agent and Clint Eastwood is an Army recruited hit man. One of the worst films I have ever seen!



There are a couple of good points in _Where Eagles Dare_. The two best things in the movie are Richard Burton and a young Clint Eastwood. To a girl, spending a couple of hours watching even one of these guys walking around Germany or a film studiio is a good afternoon. Being able to watch both of them work together is a better afternoon. And another big plus is that the scenery, photography and the color of the movie is fantastic. This was before computer graphics and most shots had to be done the hard way.

The movie was based on a book written by Alistair MacLean. He is was one of our best writers of war time fiction. His books included _Ice Station Zebra _and _The Guns of Navarone_. Both were made into decent war movies. In _Eagles_, they may have tried to pack too much into the movie. There was a lot left on the cutting room floor. There was also rumored to be an overuse of stunt doubles. So, the movie's problems may have been "biting off more than it could chew", uneven editing, production problems, and dare I say - direction difficulties. However, I imagine Richard Burton (who probably drank most of the day) and Clint Eastwood (one of our finest directors currently alive) were not easy to direct.

(And yes, I do have way too much time on my hands.)


----------



## Chef (Aug 27, 2009)

Highlander 2 and 3. So bad, that they never happened. Duh, there can only be one! They were so bad, if they really existed, that the gov't showed them to the detainees at Gitmo.


----------



## Oirish (Aug 27, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Two words: Forrest Gump
> 
> Sappy. Sappy. Cry. Cry. Sappy. Sappy. Violins. Violins. someone dies every ten minutes and the violins remind us we're supposed to cry.



Stellar performances, morable charachters, laugh out loud funny at times and heart wrenching, Oscar winner...


----------



## Oirish (Aug 27, 2009)

Truly the most craptastic movie ever is 
BIG TROUBLE IN LITTLE CHINA!!!
An all time favorite of mine.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 27, 2009)

It Conquered the World

"He learned almost too late that man is a feeling creature... and because of it, the greatest in the universe."

Brilliantly terrible.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 27, 2009)

It becomes almost impressive when you find out that it had a budget of something like $1,000.


----------



## MattB (Aug 27, 2009)

jamesdevise said:


> Hello! Well, I was watching 'The Happening' t'other day and it got me thinking, there is a thread about which films we've watched and seem to like, but not one about the utterly terrible films we occasionally put ourselves through!
> 
> So I was thinking this might make an interesting thread (hopefully!), what's the worst, yet strangely entertaining film you've watched ever/recently? (e.g. troll 2, terribly bad film, but fun/funny to watch)
> 
> ...



The Happening...this movie actually made me angry it was so bad. You know a movie is bad when you feel no sympathy for any of the characters and you hope that they all get whacked! lol (Reminds me of an episode of Seinfeld where Elaine is dragged to see The English Patient for the second time and she ends up yelling "JUST DIE ALREADY!" in the middle of the theatre.)
At a certain point, you have to decide whether or not to bail on the movie, or ride it out to the end...just to say that you survived it.

Two movies that come to mind for me that strike that chord are 'The Mummy' and 'Twister', the latter being an especially torturous good/bad experience.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 27, 2009)

MattB said:


> (edited) . . .
> 
> Two movies that come to mind for me that strike that chord are 'The Mummy' and *'Twister', the latter being an especially torturous good/bad experience*.



Matt, 

I love your review. about _Twister_ (as a bad movie) being an especially torturous bad experience. (Very funny!)

About _The Mummy_, I assume you are referring to the last remake & not the first _Mummy_ with Boris Karloff?

______________________________________________________________________

One of the worst movies I have ever seen is by a Brazilian director called José Mojica Marins. He specialized in black and white horror films and his staple character was a creepy dude named *Coffin Joe*. Coffin Joe starred in a half dozen or so movies, all of them pretty, . . . . well . . . .oily. Coffin Joe is not really scary as much as he is disgusting. He is about as sexy as a dead rat on the side of the road.

All of Mr. C Joe's mind bending trips are bad, but the worst of the bad trips for me was _The Strange Hostel of Naked Pleasures_. The only redeeming few moments of the movie is that someone decided to paste a troop of dancing girls performing at the beginning of the reel. 

To read more about these south of the border trainwrecks, see
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/José_Mojica_Marins


----------



## comaseason (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm going to have to go old school cult with Plan 9 From Outer Space. Ohh the love I have for that horrible movie. Pie plate UFOs, plywood airplane cockpits, terrible acting, Mason walking around with the cape covering his face for half the movie... LOVE IT.

Another awful favorite of mine is Ishtar because...

_Telling the truth is dangerous business.
Sometimes honest and popular don't go hand in hand.
If you admit you can play the accordion
No one will hire you in a rock and roll band.
But we can sing our hearts out.
And if we're lucky no neighbors complain._

Ahhh... makes me giggle just thinking about it.


----------



## mergirl (Aug 27, 2009)

Brilliant thread! I thought Toll 2 was funny as hell too! Did you know that actually they were ment to be making another film and ran out of money and had some other minor disasters and found the costumes and thought.."Hmm they look a bit like the Trolls from the origional film 'Troll'" So they just made the film!! My favorite thing about the film is that the place is called nilbog and they only realise when they look in a mirror that it is infact 'Goblin' spelled backwards!!! hahaha.. Troll was a great film. Sony Bono is fantastic in it as the sleazy bachelor who gets turned into a cucumber!! Wonderful.
I loved "Big trouble in little china too"!
Hmm.. for mine i am having trouble because i have seen so many shitty but good films.. My particular favorite awful but funny film was one called "SEWAGE BABY" -The tag was "All he wanted was a cuddle!!. It was Obviously some rightwing propiganda horror but it was about a whore house/abortion clinic/toxic waste dump!!!?? whoat? They flush an aborted baby down the toilet and it comes into contact with some toxic waste and comes back to kill everyone, the film culminates in the whorehouse being destroyed by a giant placenta!!
Hmmm.. i better go google this just incase i dreamed it! 
I also actuallty loved all the Ed wood films-I know 'Plan 9' was ment to be the worst film ever made but it made me laugh and i thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## mergirl (Aug 27, 2009)

comaseason said:


> I'm going to have to go old school cult with Plan 9 From Outer Space. Ohh the love I have for that horrible movie.
> 
> Another awful favorite of mine is Ishtar because...
> 
> ...



Oh haha.. you posted this just as i was talking about it!! Yes, i too have somewhat of a love for Plan 9!!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 27, 2009)

Plan 9 from Outer Space - the classic bad movie that's so much fun it becomes great
Boxing Helena - such a weird film, with the silliest "twist ending" ever, just hilarious, even though we're suppoused to take it serious
Armageddon - epic drama, characters who think they are in a different film, hopeless story, sappy and camp


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 27, 2009)

Entirely my opinion and I know many will disagree but "Yentl". Worst Barbra Streisand in drag as a rabbinical student musical EVER!  Too many reasons to even get into.  It has been rumored that this movie was one of the most heinous torture devices employed at Gitmo. Given a choice those who had experienced both reputedly always opted for waterboarding.


----------



## ksandru (Aug 27, 2009)

Ishtar - need I say more

Blood Feast - so bad it's good - Fake blood and ketchup abound!

Deliverance - Did not need to see the "SQUEAL LIKE A PIG" scene

I Spit On Your Grave - a negative 100

I think it's called: "To Kelly, Love Justin" /or vice versa, starring the 1st American Idol winner & runner-up

Sargeant Peppers' Lonely Hearts Club Band - I can't help but think there was some serious toking in the screenwriters' office when it was being written & that John Lennon must be rolling in his grave everytime this film is played.

Rocky Horror Picture Show - WARNING: NEVER watch this film without being stoned first  lol

There are so many more are out there that to list them all would take all day & trigger a migraine headache.


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 27, 2009)

Nobody mentioned _Manos: Hands of Fate_? Even with MST3K, it's barely watchable.

And yes, I know it was made entirely by complete amateurs. Still.


----------



## jamesdevise (Aug 27, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Brilliant thread! I thought Toll 2 was funny as hell too! Did you know that actually they were ment to be making another film and ran out of money and had some other minor disasters and found the costumes and thought.."Hmm they look a bit like the Trolls from the origional film 'Troll'" So they just made the film!! My favorite thing about the film is that the place is called nilbog and they only realise when they look in a mirror that it is infact 'Goblin' spelled backwards!!! hahaha.. Troll was a great film. Sony Bono is fantastic in it as the sleazy bachelor who gets turned into a cucumber!! Wonderful.
> I loved "Big trouble in little china too"!
> Hmm.. for mine i am having trouble because i have seen so many shitty but good films.. My particular favorite awful but funny film was one called "SEWAGE BABY" -The tag was "All he wanted was a cuddle!!. It was Obviously some rightwing propiganda horror but it was about a whore house/abortion clinic/toxic waste dump!!!?? whoat? They flush an aborted baby down the toilet and it comes into contact with some toxic waste and comes back to kill everyone, the film culminates in the whorehouse being destroyed by a giant placenta!!
> Hmmm.. i better go google this just incase i dreamed it!
> I also actuallty loved all the Ed wood films-I know 'Plan 9' was ment to be the worst film ever made but it made me laugh and i thought it was pretty cool.



My good lord, quite knowledgeable on troll!! I had no idea they just had some loose change and made it! haha! brilliant, it makes sense!! and sewage baby!!.....my mates dad was called that as his dad worked on a sewage treatmentplant, is that where that comes from!? I must see it! This is opening up a whole new world to me!


----------



## jamesdevise (Aug 27, 2009)

tootsmendozer said:


> street fighter the live action movie.
> 
> it. is. amazing.
> 
> ...



Yes yes TRIPPLE YES!! perfect, this reminded me of Mortal Combat....pretty much the same idea but with a guy with four arms in, you can't lose!

Best line 'those were four hundred dollar sunglasses asshole' before punching him in the balls! A compelling watch


----------



## Suze (Aug 27, 2009)

Don't Be a Menace to South Central While Drinking Your Juice in the Hood

Snowboard Academy


----------



## Oirish (Aug 27, 2009)

comaseason said:


> I'm going to have to go old school cult with Plan 9 From Outer Space. Ohh the love I have for that horrible movie. Pie plate UFOs, plywood airplane cockpits, terrible acting, Mason walking around with the cape covering his face for half the movie... LOVE IT.
> 
> Another awful favorite of mine is Ishtar because...
> 
> ...




Heh, I was waiting for someone to bring up Plan 9 From Outer Space (or any other Ed Wood film). The so-called worst film ever is a given to this list.


----------



## Oirish (Aug 27, 2009)

I recently made the purchase of a lifetime. I got 50 classic horror movies for $15. Yep, you read that correctly. Simply amazing. 
Two stand out shit flicks were "The Beast of Yucca Flats" and "Atom Age Vampire". The first is VERY similar to the story of the Incredible Hulk but came out well before the comic. A brilliant scientist (who's a damn huge man) gets caught in an atomic bomb test and becomes a mindless murdering brute. Beat part is when he is standing behind a car, then switch to his hands strangling the passenger from the back seat, then immediately back behind the car. Brilliant.
Atom Age Vampire is the single worst movie I've ever seen! Girl gets in car accident and has a little scar they describe as (horribly disfigured), mysterious doctor offers miracle cure, cure requires living tissue for some reason, doctor just so happens to have crazy monster formula. It's more Dr. Jeckyl & Mr. Hyde than anything. No vampires. HORRIBLE makeup. Worse acting. Hillarious.
The only thing worse than the movies is my syntax here, but I'm on my phone.


----------



## olwen (Aug 27, 2009)

comaseason said:


> I'm going to have to go old school cult with Plan 9 From Outer Space. Ohh the love I have for that horrible movie. Pie plate UFOs, plywood airplane cockpits, terrible acting, Mason walking around with the cape covering his face for half the movie... LOVE IT.



Plan 9 would definitely be on my list of awesomely bad movies. It's so bad it's good. 

Another movie that falls in the it's so bad it's good category is a recent one called "The Room." This movie is hands down the worst movie I have ever seen in my entire life, but it was sooooo goofy I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## MatthewB (Aug 27, 2009)

_Monster A-Go Go_ 








_*"There was no monster!"*_​


----------



## Tanuki (Aug 27, 2009)

Hawk the Slayer






*From Spaced*

Bilbo Bagshot: I was like you once. Blonde hair. Scraggly little beard. Childlike ears. Full of beans, and spunk. I let my principles get in the way of things. I once punched a bloke out once for saying Hawk the Slayer was rubbish.
Tim: Good for you.
Bilbo Bagshot: Yeah, thanks. But that's not the point, Tim. The point is I was defending the fantasy genre with terminal intensity, when what I should have said was "Dad, you're right - but let's give Krull a try, and we'll discuss it later." [pause] The Phantom Menace was eighteen months ago, Tim!
Tim: I know Bilbo, but... it still hurts, you know? I mean, that kid wanted a Jar Jar doll!
Bilbo: Kids like Jar Jar!
Tim: Why?
Bilbo Bagshot: What about the Ewoks eh? They were rubbish. You don't complain about them.
Tim: Yeah but Jar Jar Binks makes the Ewoks look like... fuckin'... Shaft.


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 28, 2009)

Water World.

I liked it.

I'm mentioning this in a thread about bad movies because when it came out it was considered a disaster--mainly inspired by the notoriously inflated amount of money it cost. But, damn, am I the only that enjoyed the hell out of it??

And Ishtar is another movie I thoroughly enjoyed that's considered a stinkeroo.

OK, here's a movie that only the most psychotic of film buffs have seen: The Worlds Greatest Sinner. The movie was so mind-warpingly bad that an unknown 21-year old musician name Frank Zappa that was hired to do the soundtrack went on a major talk show to say it's the worst film ever made.


----------



## frankman (Aug 28, 2009)

Legend. There's something silly about a story with Tom Cruising around the forest, chasing the last unicorn in his underwear. It's like a marginally taller Wilow, but badly acted.


----------



## MattB (Aug 28, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Matt,...
> About _The Mummy_, I assume you are referring to the last remake & not the first _Mummy_ with Boris Karloff?...



Yes, the Brendan Fraser version. You are safe to assume that.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 28, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> It becomes almost impressive when you find out that it had a budget of something like $1,000.



YES. Best Mike Nelson MST3K episode. 

NO ONE ESCAPES THE WORLD WRESTLING FEDERATION. 

I wonder if there is beer on the sun .. 

KNOW HIM? HE WAS DELICIOUS!



StarWitness said:


> Nobody mentioned _Manos: Hands of Fate_? Even with MST3K, it's barely watchable.
> 
> And yes, I know it was made entirely by complete amateurs. Still.



Best Joel episode. All they really had to do was stare in awe though and occasionally giggle in disbelief. It was THAT bad.

However, the part where Torgo and the Master are staring at each other for seemingly forever and Tom Servo yells DO SOMETHING!! is hilarious. 



frankman said:


> Legend. There's something silly about a story with Tom Cruising around the forest, chasing the last unicorn in his underwear.



knowing what I know about Tom Cruise now I am pretty sure this movie may of been a documentary.


----------



## jay kratos (Aug 28, 2009)

This film sucks ass so much that I laugh when I saw it. Cause its funny seeing singers trying to act. When you know they haven't went to no acting class.lol


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 28, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> However, the part where Torgo and the Master are staring at each other for seemingly forever and Tom Servo yells DO SOMETHING!! is hilarious.



That was Joel, actually.

But it's still fucking hilarious.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 19, 2009)

Most MST3K episodes are bearable because of the commentary even if the movie sucks....like The Creeping Terror or Manos.

However....RED ZONE CUBA aka NIGHT TRAIN TO MUNDO FINE has got to be one of the biggest shit biscuits ever.

I fell asleep not once....but twice trying to watch it, even with the MST3K commentary.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 19, 2009)

The Princess Bride

A "friend" recommended it, but I am convinced he must not have like me very much to have put me through that!


----------



## Edens_heel (Oct 19, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> The Princess Bride
> 
> A "friend" recommended it, but I am convinced he must not have like me very much to have put me through that!



Funny, because that film is easily the most beloved in my family - I think we all have it memorized. What I've learned from many, though, is that you really, REALLY have to be in the right frame of mind and mood for it the first time you see it, otherwise it will be lost on you for good. I've been with people who nearly cry they are laughing so hard at it, and in a classroom where only myself and the prof had any idea how brilliant it was.

I'm shocked that this has gone on for so many posts and no one has yet managed to mention the "Show Girls" of science fiction: "Battlefield Earth." The fact that John Travolta was not run out of Hollywood for this abortion-on-film is one of the world's great mysteries...


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 19, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Funny, because that film is easily the most beloved in my family - I think we all have it memorized. What I've learned from many, though, is that you really, REALLY have to be in the right frame of mind and mood for it the first time you see it, otherwise it will be lost on you for good. I've been with people who nearly cry they are laughing so hard at it, and in a classroom where only myself and the prof had any idea how brilliant it was.
> 
> I'm shocked that this has gone on for so many posts and no one has yet managed to mention the "Show Girls" of science fiction: "Battlefield Earth." The fact that John Travolta was not run out of Hollywood for this abortion-on-film is one of the world's great mysteries...



Woops, sorry about that. I have heard from a lot of people about how great it was. I don't think I could watch it again after seeing Cary Elwes in Saw.....another bad movie IMO


----------



## Linda (Oct 19, 2009)

Hands down....Kabluey.

When it started I thought to myself, "WTF!? This is going to be a complete waste of 2 hours of my life."

But in the end I wanted to watch it again because I knew I had missed some things. 

View attachment kabluey_ver2.jpg


----------



## Teleute (Oct 19, 2009)

Whoa, how did I miss this thread? "So bad it's awesome" is pretty much my favorite thing ever. One of my favorite standbys:





My god it makes me happy. Also Dead Alive and Bride of Chucky are awesome and should be on this list.


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 19, 2009)

Meatballs w/ Bill Murray

Really bad acting and really really funny (plus it was filmed in good ol' Canada)! Makes me want to go to summer camp 
I have seen it like 20 times 

"Hey everyone, I'm Morty!"
"Hiiiiiii Mickey!"
"Uh..the name's Morty..."


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 19, 2009)

Linda said:


> Hands down....Kabluey.
> 
> When it started I thought to myself, "WTF!? This is going to be a complete waste of 2 hours of my life."
> 
> But in the end I wanted to watch it again because I knew I had missed some things.



I saw that DVD cover in your post and I literally said "WTF". I was also going to respond with those initials but I see you already covered that territory. 

Is that a real movie?? And who the hell is Scott Penderghast???????


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Oct 19, 2009)

If you go by ticket sales/ critic reviews, then I _guess_ this counts, though you'll never hear me call it a bad movie...


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 19, 2009)

My nominee for the worst movie of all time:


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 19, 2009)

Certain movies are put on the top of people's worst list not because they were among the very worst movies they've seen, but because they're either reacting against the mass praise the public and press gave it--or they just want to strongly get their point across that they hate the movie. Obviously I don't think "Forrest Gump" is one of the top worst movies ever made the same way I doubt the above poster thinks "Princess Bride" is one of the top worst films ever made. The worst movies ever made are movies most of us here haven't even heard of (with titles like "Kung-Fu Freddy Meets Dracula's Daughter" and "Beach Party Massacre part 5").

By the way, "The Happening" totally held my attention! It was M. Night Shyamalan's film before that, "Lady in The Pool", that made me want to storm the box office for my money back. There's a real "WTF" moment for your ass!

And I liked "Meatballs" to! It was like the Summer camp version of "Stripes"!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 19, 2009)

"Sextette" 

Starring Mae West, Timothy Dalton, Dom DeLuise, Tony Curtis, Ringo Starr, Alice Cooper, Keith Moon, & Regis Philbin.

Mae West was 84 when she starred in this sex comedy slash musical. The basic plot: West and Dalton (he's about 30 here) want to consummate  their marriage, but they keep getting interrupted by wacky people and events.

Here is Timothy Dalton singing the Supremes classic "Stop In the Name of Love". I like to think that Pierce Brosnan holds this over Dalton's head whenever he tries to crack wise about "Mama Mia".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoCRgcKqb8M 

Next up, old lady cruises the gay Olympics... Not really. Don't hit me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6hctzwKRVzY

Keith Moon being awesome while West tries on dresses.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hybUjvc49I0

Alice Cooper, sans makeup, looking like the bastard child of Paul Anka and Barry Mannilow, sings a disco ditty.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6CO52Fe1mKU


----------



## marlowegarp (Oct 20, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> Certain movies are put on the top of people's worst list not because they were among the very worst movies they've seen, but because they're either reacting against the mass praise the public and press gave it--or they just want to strongly get their point across that they hate the movie. Obviously I don't think "Forrest Gump" is one of the top worst movies ever made the same way I doubt the above poster thinks "Princess Bride" is one of the top worst films ever made. The worst movies ever made are movies most of us here haven't even heard of (with titles like "Kung-Fu Freddy Meets Dracula's Daughter" and "Beach Party Massacre part 5").
> 
> By the way, "The Happening" totally held my attention! It was M. Night Shyamalan's film before that, "Lady in The Pool", that made me want to storm the box office for my money back. There's a real "WTF" moment for your ass!
> 
> And I liked "Meatballs" to! It was like the Summer camp version of "Stripes"!



Exactly. If there were no hype about it, Forrest Gump would be a perfectly serviceable 2.5 stars out of 5 stars movie but all the hype conspires to make it a suckfest. Having every kid in my school quote the shit out of that movie really drove that point home.

In terms of just epically bad movies, I recently watched "Boom" starring Richard Burton and Elizabeth Taylor. WOW. It's a huge flop from 1968 written by Tennessee Williams and is some odd metaphor about old queens. It is one of the single stupidest movies I have ever seen. How stupid? "Knowing" plus "Short Circuit 2".


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 20, 2009)

Cabin Boy... Ever since I brought this video home from the rental place, my wife doesn't let me select the movies by myself anymore...


----------



## Linda (Oct 20, 2009)

Les Toil said:


> I saw that DVD cover in your post and I literally said "WTF". I was also going to respond with those initials but I see you already covered that territory.
> 
> Is that a real movie?? And who the hell is Scott Penderghast???????





I swear...it's a real movie. I watched it with a friend. Check it out. It's artsy, off the wall humor sort of like Little Miss Sunshine or Napoleon Dynomite. 

Scott Pendergast is the guy who actually wears the Kabluey outfit throughout the whole movie. Poor sap. lol


I forgot another movie....

The Kentucky Fried Movie. Really bad skits. But I laughed my butt off. A little outdated now-a-days but still a must see. 

View attachment 193548~Kentucky-Fried-Movie-Posters.jpg


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 20, 2009)

Try watching one of Adam Sandler's first movies. It's called "Going Overboard."

Here's a list of notable people in it:

Adam Sandler
Billy Zane
Billy Bob Thornton
Milton Berle
Every contestant in the 1988 Miss Universe pageant.

There is maybe one laugh in the movie for actual comedy...any others are at how awful the movie itself is.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 20, 2009)

~Thinks about watching MANOS again and his head explodes~:happy:

Oh my, there are so many stinky movies out there.

I'll share a few later as I must think about them some more.


Dennis


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 20, 2009)

Linda said:


> The Kentucky Fried Movie. Really bad skits. But I laughed my butt off. A little outdated now-a-days but still a must see.


I saw The Kentucky Fried Movie at a midnight show at the Rockaway Mall in NJ back in 1981.

News Anchor: "The popcorn you're eating was pissed on - film at eleven."


----------



## mergirl (Oct 23, 2009)

Does anyone remember a film called "Howard the duck".. i just remembered it... i loved it when i was wee but i have a feeling it sucked!


----------



## phoenix92901 (Oct 23, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Does anyone remember a film called "Howard the duck".. i just remembered it... i loved it when i was wee but i have a feeling it sucked!



My daughter absolutely LOVED Howard the Duck and watched it every time it came on HBO. I was trying hard not to think about the beastiality angle. I mean c'mon... how was Leah Thompson going to get it on with a duck? Although he did have a nice bill... OMG, I have to stop thinking.


----------



## Vader7476 (Oct 23, 2009)

My friends and I have a bad movie night once a week. My favorite thus far is one of my own collection: Ankle Biters


...although, Cowboys Run is definitely up there.


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Oct 23, 2009)

Great young cast, with some hilarious lines.


----------



## marlowegarp (Oct 23, 2009)

phoenix92901 said:


> My daughter absolutely LOVED Howard the Duck and watched it every time it came on HBO. I was trying hard not to think about the beastiality angle. I mean c'mon... how was Leah Thompson going to get it on with a duck? Although he did have a nice bill... OMG, I have to stop thinking.



That is a very odd movie. It seems to be mostly a kid's movie, but there are some weird/ scary moments and a humanoid lady duck with boobs. "Eat CLAW, duck!" was a choice line.


----------



## PhatChk (Oct 23, 2009)

All I have to say *" It's Pat "*


----------



## katorade (Oct 23, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> It becomes almost impressive when you find out that it had a budget of something like $1,000.








I know you can hear the rabid chihuahua noise:






"Take a left at the tree...THAT helps."






My vote for biggest POS ever made is Shark Attack 3: Megalodon....







When all of the footage of your monster is stock footage taken from documentaries...

When your special effects look like they were created in one afternoon in a high school A/V class by beginners...

When your leading man knows the film is such a stinker that he ad libs half of his lines into dire obscenities as a joke...AND YOU LEAVE THEM IN THE FILM...

When your villain looks like the "special" Olympics bastard son of Jaws (oh the irony) from Bond films and a Peter Seller's impersonator...

When you are willing to maybe give this movie the benefit of the doubt as being a by-product of the pre-technology dark ages in movie cinema of the '80s, and then you realize it was made in 2002...

When the realization that this is a THIRD in a series, and there are two predecessors to this stinking pile that are almost as bad...

I leave you with this evidence: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nzd0R_OeOc


With that said, I freaking love this movie.


----------



## Linda (Oct 23, 2009)

katorade said:


> My vote for biggest POS ever made is Shark Attack 3: Megalodon....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG! I love how the guy steals the womans life preserver and he jumps in, leaving her for certain death. Jumps right into the sharks mouth and she gets upset. You think it was because her life preserver was gone now? Couldn't be because of the d-bag! haha


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 23, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Does anyone remember a film called "Howard the duck".. i just remembered it... i loved it when i was wee but i have a feeling it sucked!



_Howard the Duck_ is a very bad, awful, terrible film. It's a comedy of sorts, but it's funny in all the wrong areas. 

People always complain about _The Phantom Menace_. But that one made a great song at least. _Howard the Duck_ is just awful. You know.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 23, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> People always complain about _The Phantom Menace_. But that one made a great song at least.



I'm assuming you mean "Duel of the Fates". Which is outstanding. It's also got the podracing sequence, which is pretty fun, and the last lightsaber fight is still fairly sick (although it's far, far better if you cut out the space dogfight and the Gungan-droid battle).


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm thinking he meant the Weird Al Yankovic parody of "American Pie" that replaced the lyrics with a plot synopsis of the movie.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Oct 23, 2009)

'THE ROOM'!!!!!

Please observe the following...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ISXiFJS9D5A

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b64ZK7KDfTQ&feature=related

Oh Hi doggie!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 23, 2009)

Indecent Proposal

I truly wanted to complain to the theater people and get my money back after sitting through that piece of crap. I mean I love Woody Harrelson, Robert Redford, and Demi Moore but that movie was a stinky pile-o-poo.


----------



## Archangel (Oct 23, 2009)

Kung Pow: Enter the fist.

/flex


----------



## Linda (Oct 24, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> 'THE ROOM'!!!!!
> 
> Please observe the following...
> 
> ...





OMG!! You win!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 24, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> 'THE ROOM'!!!!!
> 
> Please observe the following...
> 
> ...



Obviously not a comedy.....but I can't stop laughing


----------



## succubus_dxb (Oct 24, 2009)

The Room is *so* shit that it has gained a cult following. Hilarious.


----------



## KuroBara (Oct 24, 2009)

My vote is for "Bones," with Snoop Dog and Pam Grier. I saw it on cable, but still wanted my money back. It was made at a time when fake blood could look real, but they went with red paint instead. The acting was horrible, the story made no sense and the shade of incest in some of the scenes was just disturbing. It's a shame that some producer invested in this thinking it would be better than "Blackula," which at least is so bad it's good. If you want a bad black guy, watch "Candyman"


----------



## olwen (Oct 24, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> 'THE ROOM'!!!!!
> 
> Please observe the following...
> 
> ...



You're tearing me apart Lisa! LOL


----------



## Twilley (Oct 24, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> Nobody mentioned _Manos: Hands of Fate_? Even with MST3K, it's barely watchable.
> 
> And yes, I know it was made entirely by complete amateurs. Still.




Oh totally...god, that movie hurts...


----------



## Twilley (Oct 24, 2009)

Also, "Robot Monster" is pretty high on the list...


----------



## Scorsese86 (Oct 24, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> I'm thinking he meant the Weird Al Yankovic parody of "American Pie" that replaced the lyrics with a plot synopsis of the movie.



Yes, I meant that one.


----------



## steve-aka (Oct 24, 2009)

Here's a rather bad one I saw recently:


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 25, 2009)

The John Travolta 1-2 groin punch of bad movie death:

Battlefield Earth

Look Who's Talking

For whatever its other shortcomings apparently Scientology gives you a bullet proof career?


----------



## katorade (Oct 25, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> 'THE ROOM'!!!!!
> 
> Please observe the following...
> 
> ...



That's fantastic!


----------



## Edens_heel (Oct 25, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> The John Travolta 1-2 groin punch of bad movie death:
> 
> Battlefield Earth
> 
> ...



Look Who's Talking is shite, but it is still art when placed side-by-side with Battlefield Earth.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 25, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Look Who's Talking is shite, but it is still art when placed side-by-side with Battlefield Earth.



Well if you want to mince words _shite_ is art when placed side-by-side with Battlefield Earth.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 26, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> The John Travolta 1-2 groin punch of bad movie death:
> 
> Battlefield Earth
> 
> ...



Look Who's Talking wasn't a bad movie.....Look Who's Talking Now, now that was horrible lol


----------



## mergirl (Oct 27, 2009)

A Movie with a talking dog.. what could be bad about that???


----------



## marlowegarp (Oct 27, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> For whatever its other shortcomings apparently Scientology gives you a bullet proof career?



Really. Most actors would have put down like mad dogs after Wild Wild West but Will Smith lives.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 27, 2009)

marlowegarp said:


> Really. Most actors would have put down like mad dogs after Wild Wild West but Will Smith lives.



It helps that he's a damn good actor, though.

Travolta... isn't. Not with any consistency, at least.


----------



## Edens_heel (Oct 27, 2009)

I wrote this on the other thread about bad movies, but it warrants repeating, so that future generations don't make the same mistake I did...

"Don't think this has been mentioned yet, but Wing Commander, with Mr. Sarah Michelle Gellar (Prinze) in the lead. I am convinced that the only genuine cash that film made was from all the sodding fools who paid to see the Star Wars: Episode I trailer attached to it in the days before full internet penetration... and yes, I was one of those fools. Even worse, I was dumb enough to stay for the rest of the film, which, to be fair, I am almost positive was written by monkeys suffering fetal alcohol syndrome and left abandoned in the rough streets of Hollywood by their abusive, neglectful drunken monkey parents... fucking monkeys."


----------



## siegfried563 (May 25, 2010)

i got the hands down winner here, its called jesus christ vampire hunter. Jesus has to come out of retirement to fight a bunch of atheists who prey who young and innocent lesbians! booyah  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itWoHzL6n-w


----------



## KHayes666 (May 26, 2010)

siegfried563 said:


> i got the hands down winner here, its called jesus christ vampire hunter. Jesus has to come out of retirement to fight a bunch of atheists who prey who young and innocent lesbians! booyah  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itWoHzL6n-w



I see your Jesus Christ: Vampire Hunter and raise you Jesus Christ: Serial Rapist!

First he nails you, then he NAILS you


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 26, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> I wrote this on the other thread about bad movies, but it warrants repeating, so that future generations don't make the same mistake I did...
> 
> "Don't think this has been mentioned yet, but Wing Commander, with Mr. Sarah Michelle Gellar (Prinze) in the lead. I am convinced that the only genuine cash that film made was from all the sodding fools who paid to see the Star Wars: Episode I trailer attached to it in the days before full internet penetration... and yes, I was one of those fools. Even worse, I was dumb enough to stay for the rest of the film, which, to be fair, I am almost positive was written by monkeys suffering fetal alcohol syndrome and left abandoned in the rough streets of Hollywood by their abusive, neglectful drunken monkey parents... fucking monkeys."



The saddest thing of all the very sad things I could say is that the entire staff of the Roseville, MN Shopping Center Software Etc. stores was irate when they had to work during the (2 screen) premier of this landmark film.


----------



## Christov (May 26, 2010)

The shittiest of all shitty martial arts films.


----------



## willowmoon (May 26, 2010)

For me, "Space Mutiny" & "The Galaxy Invader" are perfect examples of bad movies that are unintentionally funny. I've watched them many many times, maybe like twenty times each.

Space Mutiny -- http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0096149/
The Galaxy Invader -- http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0089185/


----------



## IrishBard (May 26, 2010)

MEGA SHARK VS GIANT OCTOPUS!!!!!!!

just say the name, does that not sound awesome!!!!


----------



## KHayes666 (May 27, 2010)

IrishBard said:


> MEGA SHARK VS GIANT OCTOPUS!!!!!!!
> 
> just say the name, does that not sound awesome!!!!



I've been looking for that on DVD for like 2 years lol


----------



## frankman (May 27, 2010)

Piranha was pretty bad.


----------



## Paragon_of_boredom (May 27, 2010)

tootsmendozer said:


> street fighter the live action movie.
> 
> it. is. amazing.
> 
> ...



The zangief parts alone were pure comedic genius


----------



## willowmoon (May 27, 2010)

tootsmendozer said:


> street fighter the live action movie.
> 
> it. is. amazing.
> 
> ...



Yeah but the best line belongs to Raul Julia as M. Bison:

"You still refuse to ACCEPT...my godhood?! KEEP your own god! In fact, this might be a good time to PRAY to Him! For I beheld Satan as he FELL FROM HEAVEN! LIKE LIGHTNING!!!"

Classic !!!


----------



## rellis10 (May 27, 2010)

Flash Gordon (1980)

Just plain awful but i couldnt help loving it.

The design and colours are so bright it'll make your eyeballs explode, the acting and so wooden you could make a dog kennel out of it, the story is just plain confusing.

But is has Brian Blessed at his best....."GORDON'S ALIIIIIIIIIVE!".....and that makes up for everything


----------



## lizzie_lotr (May 27, 2010)

Insecticidal. 

Released in 2005.
Giant sized insects, terrorizing a sorority house.

It's so bad it's good.


----------



## willowmoon (May 27, 2010)

lizzie_lotr said:


> Insecticidal.
> 
> Released in 2005.
> Giant sized insects, terrorizing a sorority house.
> ...



Never heard of it ... but now I definitely want to!


----------



## MaxArden (May 27, 2010)

Sgt. Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band...Worst Musical Ever. Even worse than Grease 2 or Give My Regards to Broad Street


----------



## rellis10 (May 27, 2010)

MaxArden said:


> Sgt. Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band...Worst Musical Ever. Even worse than Grease 2 or Give My Regards to Broad Street



Musicals by bands in general....Tommy - The Rock Opera with The Who is a god awful film kept just about decent because it was The Who and it had good music.


----------



## frankman (May 27, 2010)

The wall. I cringe every time I see Bob Geldoff shave his nipples.


----------



## frankman (May 27, 2010)

succubus_dxb said:


> 'THE ROOM'!!!!!
> 
> Please observe the following...
> 
> ...



This is awesome! It's almost too bad to watch in one go.
Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Squee360 (May 27, 2010)

Live Action, The Story of Ricky or Riki-Oh is especially bad. Avenging his girlfriends death/suicide http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozQTQjVCcUg (so sad almost funny, mind you the sound isn't synced), is thrown into prison where he faces off against some of the prisons greatest fighters. It's just a lot of violence. The story doesn't add up half the time. But if you want fights like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Np9L0Iu_5J8&feature=related the entire movie, go for it 

Oh someone was nice to put the video on youtube in a 9 piece film.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnhLtB3n25c&feature=related


----------



## crazygood (May 27, 2010)

Dagon and The Stuff

I had high hopes for Dagon, what with it being a H.P. Lovecraft story and all. This movie was badly acted and completely lacked suspense or any of the creepiness you would expect from watching folks being hunted by demon sea creature mutant things. I kept watching just to see the main guy finally get eaten by the fish people, but alas, he has a happy ending of sorts and I had lost an hour and a half of my life. :doh:

As for The Stuff, who in their right mind would just reach down, scoop up and eat something that looks like marshmallow fluff oozing out of the ground? :blink: Those fools got what they deserved!


----------



## bigbert346 (May 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nj22as5svMw

Death Race 2000 with so many people that wish they NEVER made it.


----------



## Kbbig (May 27, 2010)

Gosh I love this topic. 

Here are my favorite worst movies ever. The first, and the one I saw most recently is 2012. It was so enjoyable for two reasons primarily: 1. because of the ridiculous amount of times they escaped on an airplane in danger of falling into an ever-growing cavern in the earth, and 2. because of the last lines of the film. For those who haven't seen it, there is a subplot in the film about how the little girl wets the bed and needs pull-ups. SPOILER ALERT (haha), after they are on the arc safely, the passengers are allowed to go onto the open decks. The little girl turns to her father and begins this exchange: 
Lilly: "No more pull-ups"
Jackson (the dad): "Nice!"
The camera pulls away and dramatic music begins. The End. Isn't that great? I laughed for maybe 10 minutes afterwards. 

The second film would be Mega Shark Vs. Giant Octopus. It stars Deborah Gibson and Lorenzo Lamas as scientists trying to figure out how to kill the titular sea creatures. They decide to pit them against each other, and go out in a submarine to watch the fight (I guess, I'm still not exactly sure why). It would probably be a good drinking game, because they use 3 or 4 clips of Mega Shark swimming, and the same for Giant Octopus, as well as for the submarine, and they just flip the clips horizontally from time to time. BTW, I found it on a torrent site and watched it with friends. I thought Netflix had it too. Both of these films are well worth your time. 

Of course, Troll 2 is one of my favorite films ever, but it was mentioned already. Let me remind those who have seen it of the sex scene with the corn in the trailer. Greatest. Sex Scene. Ever. For those who do not know, go buy that film.


----------



## Lamia (May 28, 2010)

The best horrible movie to watch is Jan-Gel made by Conrad Brooks.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0261756/

Conrad had a small part in Plan 9. 

My friend introduced me to this film. She said this man came up to her outsidse a Chinese place and asked her to trade him Chinese food for a copy of the movie. She bought him food and took the movie homeand was surprised to see he was the creator. 

This is a good bad movie unlike

Mr. Holland's Opus which is a bad bad movie and I hate it with all my heart.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 28, 2010)

I am guilty of liking 'The House By The Cemetery'-it is a pretty bad film with terrible dubbing and questionable acting,but there is something that drives me back to it. I prefer Lucio Fulcis' 'Zombie Flesh Eaters' (see avatar).


----------



## KHayes666 (May 30, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> I am guilty of liking 'The House By The Cemetery'-it is a pretty bad film with terrible dubbing and questionable acting,but there is something that drives me back to it. I prefer Lucio Fulcis' 'Zombie Flesh Eaters' (see avatar).



Zombie Flesh Eater was the single worst "zombie" flick I've ever seen.

I actually put up a review of it 5 years ago on IMDB.com. 

Without giving too much away, think zombies moving slower than turtles and human "running" away from them with the speed of a walrus on acid.


----------



## crazygood (May 30, 2010)

I forgot two more really bad favorites! House, a terrible movie but I loved it as a kid. It had George Wendt and Richard Moll in it and the song You're No Good in the end credits! 

The second is Dead End. The acting was atrocious but something about it draws me in. It's unintentionally funny, like many really great bad movies.


----------



## mejix (May 30, 2010)

not sure if it has been mentioned already -too lazy to check- but _american movie_ is the best documentary about a bad film ever. highly recommend it.


----------



## Tiguan (May 30, 2010)

frankman said:


> This is awesome! It's almost too bad to watch in one go.
> Thanks for posting this.



One of the worst movies EVER was "Holy Man."

Another was "Pluto Nash."

Funny.. they both star Eddie Murphy.

More:

1) "Dave"
2) "Bowfinger" (I laughed at that one)
3) .. More than i can remember.

Funny, kind of: "Showtime."

More BAD Movies:

1) BRUNO
2) GAMER (Came out 2009 they did) 
3) "The Forgotten"
4) "The Pledge" with Jack Nicholson.


----------



## Tiguan (May 30, 2010)

mejix said:


> not sure if it has been mentioned already -too lazy to check- but _american movie_ is the best documentary about a bad film ever. highly recommend it.



I saw that. Some parts of that movie were Very Funny!

I particularly liked the guy talking about paying the State of Montana his $58 Income tax.

And, he DID finish "Coven" ... 

Great Reference!!!!!!


----------



## marlowegarp (May 31, 2010)

That was cool. I like the bit where his stoner friend swears he made up the melody to "Iron Man" and proceeds to hum it as if neither of them has heard it before.


----------



## Agent 007 (May 31, 2010)

T-Bear said:


> Hawk the Slayer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, that's Han Solo!


----------



## Agent 007 (May 31, 2010)

I hereby nominate Gymkata. A few years ago I saw that movie with a group of friends. Of course, we were all drunk so that made the movie palatable.

Reasons for nomination:
- The plot is just weird. A US government secret agent must win a a kind of obstacle course/martial arts competition in a Central Asian country...so that the US may install a monitoring system there to spy on the Soviet Union.  
- Naturally, since the good guy in this movie works for the US, the villain works for the Soviet Union (a general who wants to commit a coup and sell the monitoring system to the Soviets).
- The movie takes place in a kingdom called Parmistan (sounds like a type of cheese), a stereotypical backwards oriental country.
- Parmistan is supposedly located near Central Asia/Afghanistan, but the actors who play the locals are blond-haired, blue-eyed WASPs.
- Throughout the movie the "Inverse Ninja Law" is applied.


----------



## MaxArden (May 31, 2010)

Gymkata belongs in there...if only for the fact that that most of the people behind "Enter the Dragon" are responsible for it, the plot is pretty much identical...

"Blood Sucking Freaks", "Monster a Go Go", "Spider Baby", and "Robot Monster" -Worst Horror Movies Ever


----------



## willowmoon (Jun 3, 2010)

One of the movies I absolutely HAVE to see is "Chairman of the Board" - starring (ahem) Carrot Top. It is supposed to be one of the worst comedies (if you can call it that .... apparently nobody laughed) out there. From what I read, it cost around $10,000,000 to make, and only took in a little over $300,000.

Ouch.

It just looks like one hell of a trainwreck of a movie. I think the challenge is going to be finding a DVD copy to be able to rent (I'm fairly confident I probably won't want to buy it) -- I mean what rental store would want to carry it? But then again maybe a store like Dollar Tree (where everything costs $1, even cheapo DVD's) MIGHT have like fifty copies just sitting there -- but then again, even they probably had enough insight to pass on it.

I'm just curious to see if it's worse than Battlefield Earth (and I barely survived that cinematic suppository). If I find a copy and watch it, I'll post a review on it. 

If I manage to survive the experience, that is.


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 3, 2010)

MaxArden said:


> Gymkata belongs in there...if only for the fact that that most of the people behind "Enter the Dragon" are responsible for it, the plot is pretty much identical...
> 
> "Blood Sucking Freaks", "Monster a Go Go", "Spider Baby", and "Robot Monster" -Worst Horror Movies Ever



Does "Empire of the Ants" Count? I saw that one night on Sci-Fi during hte BEST Summer of my Life... and it WAS like 2 or 3 A.M. and i was up ALL SUMMER, it was Spectacular... High on Red Bull i hope that counts.. it was possible the BEST Summer of my Life! I enjoyed the Movie as people enjoy the "Planet of the Apes" Remake High.. But does that count?

Also, now that i think about it... is the FIRST "The Incredible Hulk" on there too? Or the "Superman" Movie from 2006? (I fell asleep in the Theater.)


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 3, 2010)

When I am drunk and bored I usually watch _Amazon Women on the Moon_. Terrible film, but it's less than 80 minutes "long", and totally pointless.


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Jun 3, 2010)

One of my favorite bad movies to watch; It's Pat!

The spin off movie of Julia Sweeney's character on Saturday Night Live.


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 3, 2010)

lizzie_lotr said:


> One of my favorite bad movies to watch; It's Pat!
> 
> The spin off movie of Julia Sweeney's character on Saturday Night Live.



You need to watch DUTCH too then! 

... How do YOU like Indiana? Im on Washington St right now


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Jun 6, 2010)

Tiguan said:


> You need to watch DUTCH too then!
> 
> ... How do YOU like Indiana? Im on Washington St right now



Dutch is a really bad movie as well, but I enjoyed watching it! 

Indiana is great! Beautiful weather today!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 7, 2010)

It's not really a bad film but it's not Oscar winning. I love the Sister Act movies

Favorite scene

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLY7yI1xV-M&feature=related

I dare any guy to go as high as he could at *2:30*.

From Part I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqp89bkFe8k&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2osa8o8L-E&feature=related

Chills and more chills!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 7, 2010)

Does anyone remember the movie, "Breakin 2: Electric Boogaloo" with Ozone, Turbo, and Kelly?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d06xH_DoTpY


----------



## karmacomba (Jun 8, 2010)

here's an old one - Remo: Unarmed and dangerous, the bit at the end of this clip cracks me up -tightroping attack dogs!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDSvtyFCsTI


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 17, 2010)

crazygood said:


> Dagon and The Stuff
> 
> I had high hopes for Dagon, what with it being a H.P. Lovecraft story and all. This movie was badly acted and completely lacked suspense or any of the creepiness you would expect from watching folks being hunted by demon sea creature mutant things. I kept watching just to see the main guy finally get eaten by the fish people, but alas, he has a happy ending of sorts and I had lost an hour and a half of my life. :doh:
> 
> As for The Stuff, who in their right mind would just reach down, scoop up and eat something that looks like marshmallow fluff oozing out of the ground? :blink: Those fools got what they deserved!



lol Dagon....commonly refered to as "The Fish People Movie" by my father.

I find it humorous for the main character's dissappearing re-appearing limp throughout the movie. Seriously, there's a scene where he hurts his legs and hobbles around like Tiny Tim, then the next scene he's running full sprint no problem and the next scene he's hobbling around again.

Like you said, it had promise but it just crapped out in the end. 

If you want another movie that has promise but in the end turns to turd, watch Legion of the Dead with Matthias Hues


----------

